# A Pair Of Hamilton Electric Spectras



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Here's what's on my desk this morning:










A pair of Hamilton Electric Spectras. I have given one a "special" treatment:










I had this one fitted with an NOS Saturn dial. Here's the other with the orthodox silver dial:










The Hamilton Electric Spectra was one of the first electric watches offered by Hamilton. They came with 14k solid gold cases only. A while later Hamilton issued a "Saturn" which had an identical case to the Spectra, but in gold fill. I like the Saturn dial quite a lot better, so I had one fitted with an NOS dial. You can see the result. I like it so well I may do a black dial version!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Dave, as much as I like the Saturn dials, nothing beats the Spectra dial IMHO. I think it's one of Hamilton's finest.

Here is the black Spectra that I obtained from.....you!


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> Dave, as much as I like the Saturn dials, nothing beats the Spectra dial IMHO. I think it's one of Hamilton's finest.
> 
> Here is the black Spectra that I obtained from.....you!


I have shamelessly stolen these photos from Harleymanstan. He used to own this black dial Saturn:














































What do you think now. Spectra black dial or Saturn black dial?


----------



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm with the Hawk on this one -- the Spectra dial is a classic, black or white.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey Paul: post the great black dial Saturn photos that you have on your web site. They're really good, and perhaps a better basis for comparison.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

My black Saturn is the white gold variety...and is very hard to photograph:



















My silver dialled one:










But its still the Spectra for me!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Another photo of the black one:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

But this is my favourite ... and was the one I always lusted after when I first started collection Hamilton Electrics about 12 years ago:

Silver dialled Spectra....lovely jubbly!


----------



## Pip-Pip (Sep 28, 2011)

Two lovely looking watches. I didn't know them before. I would have to say I love the Saturn just that little bit more!

Cheers


----------



## harleymanstan (May 29, 2009)

It's a tough choice, but I'm really partial to those Saturn dials. :yes:

harleymanstan


----------

